# Transporting 8x4 plywood



## wizer (3 Jul 2007)

Hi all

Since we decided to move I have saved the 'good' WBP Plywood for the new workshop. It's use is yet undecided, at least it will be used to line one wall. There are, I think, 8 sheets. 

Trouble is how to I shift them the 3miles to the new place? They are currently laid flat on my drive under tarpaulin.

I thought about a roofrack on the missus 206. Is that a silly idea?


----------



## Gary (3 Jul 2007)

What about putting it in the removal van or is the furniture going on the roof rack too? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wizer (3 Jul 2007)

We have access to the house for a few months before we move so was hoping to do this before the move.


----------



## j (3 Jul 2007)

If you're lining a wall with them, then couldnt' you rip them into 8x2s and still line your walls with them?

At least that way they'll fit in a hatch back car. (maybe with the boot tied down).


----------



## Jake (3 Jul 2007)

As long as you have decent roof-rack, it'll be fine. I move sheets on a rack on my 306 all the time, couple of rachet straps sideways and one along the length to stop the middle sheets flying out in an emergency stop. Check the rack's rated capacity, mine's 120kg, which means not more than 4 sheets (of 18mm ply) at a time.


----------



## soapy (3 Jul 2007)

I put half of my aluminium ladder on each side of the roof rack and lay the boards on that, keeps it all nice and secure.


----------



## WellsWood (4 Jul 2007)

Wizer,
just bought new roof bars for the Volvo cos my old ones had sagged to the point of touching the roof when loaded. I'll be shifting a fair few sheets of 18mm Mdf over the next week or so (another set of wardrobes to do :roll: ) so a couple of 3 mile trips for you is no problem. Give me a shout and we'll sort out a mutually convenient time - I'll leave it to you to arrange for it to not be peeing down tho' :wink: 

Mark


----------



## wizer (4 Jul 2007)

Thanks all for your replies.

Mark that is a very kind offer. Are you free Friday afternoon? The house is Bexleyheath-ish off Bedonwell Road.

I have requested good weather so we should be ok :roll:


----------



## andrewm (4 Jul 2007)

Jake":1ymas7g5 said:


> As long as you have decent roof-rack, it'll be fine. I move sheets on a rack on my 306 all the time, couple of rachet straps sideways and one along the length to stop the middle sheets flying out in an emergency stop. Check the rack's rated capacity, mine's 120kg, which means not more than 4 sheets (of 18mm ply) at a time.



Be careful moving full sheets on a roof-rack. Make sure that the front is well tied down. I lost half a sheet of mdf that way. As I got towards 30mph the front (of the mdf, not the car) started to act as a wing and lift and suddenly half the sheet was in the road behind me. Luckily there was no-one following.

Andrew


----------



## WellsWood (4 Jul 2007)

Wizer, pm sent.

Mark


----------



## wizer (6 Jul 2007)

Thanks again for your help today Mark, Topbloke!


----------

